# Do your Fluffs pretend to bury treats?



## Katzie (Jul 18, 2010)

The first time I ever gave Kirby a sweet potato chew treat he walked around with it in his mouth for a while. He kept looking around and then he jumped up on the futon and dug the little throw pillow away from the back, put the treat down and then pushed pretend dirt with his head until he had moved the pillow up against it.

I only give him those treats once in a while and every single time I do he does this pretend to bury it thing. Yesterday I gave him a new treat I just got at the Holistic Pet store. I guess because it was something new he did the same thing only this time he buried it in the corner of his bed and pushed some toys on top of it.

It is the cutest thing to watch. Especially the pushing of the pretend dirt. He pushes from one side and then the other. I'll be honest the first time he did it, I thought he was a little nutty . But then I looked it up on the internet and it seems to be a common trait among small breed dogs and it is instinctive for them to bury something they want to save for later.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

What do they call those people who are stocking up on everything in a bunker in case of WW3? That's sort of like our little guys. They must be thinking, "You never know when I might be wanting a treat, and no one is there to give it to me." Voila, the futon!!:chili: Very cute. Tyler's a little more of an instant gratification guy.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Yes! Bailey does this all the time! He always tries to hide his bones and chew toys under ME. I'll be sitting down on the couch and he'll come around and try to "dig" a hole in the couch beside my leg and tuck his chewy under it. I figured he thought that's where his prized posessions would be the safest!!  :wub: I find it adorable when he does that!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Yes!!! Lucy does it all the time. Makes me laugh every time! Well, except when she's breaking face and topknot hair by doing it!


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

awww Louis does this too. he also get frustrated if you see where he hid it so he will go find a new hiding place. im so used to finding them inside pillow cases, in my bed, under pillows, pretty much anywhere. when i was at my parents house this summer, he would hide his chewies EVERYWHERE! my parents called me a week after i left and told me they found two of his chewies that he had hidden and left behind. hahahaha.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lacie does it too. I've never seen Tilly do it. It's soooooooooooo funny to watch. Lacie will sometimes put it by the baseboard or she will put it at the back of the sofa and then she puts "air dirt" over it with her nose. :behindsofa::jackrabbitslims:

When I laugh and tell her that I can still see it, she seems to get very frustrated because, I guess, it's not suppose to be funny.:HistericalSmiley::huh:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I found one of Micky's old chewy bones behind the TV last week. He's the same. He also hides his Bully sticks under the bed.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Boo does it. He has to tote it all over the house & "bury" it a few times before he actually settles down & chews on it. Hannah has never done it.


----------



## Katzie (Jul 18, 2010)

Isn't it funny how they act like they are really covering it up with the "air" dirt as Lacie's mom calls it.

The first time I watched Kirby do that I really thought he'd gone bonkers :blink:
I saw him do the pretend digging lots of times, but when he started moving the pretend dirt with his head.....I was like.....uh...you do know there's nothing there...right:HistericalSmiley:

He just ignores me and keeps burying it, but he does eventually cover it with something even if it's a toy. His favorite spot is behind the pillow on the futon...LOL


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ava does that a lot too. Even on hard wood floors - she keeps pushing invisible dirt (with her nose) onto the treat to cover it. :wacko1:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

that's cute...it is funny to watch. Jodi will hide his treats in full view on his bed and 'bury' it, OR he'll bury the cat's food for her , he'll splash the water on the food until it's sogged and there's water all over the floor and his face is a mess.


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Tiffany tries to bury her dog food by shoving invisible dirt with her nose.

My old coworker's dog would bury his chewy treats in potted plants around the house. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh that is tooo funny. Lola does this too, but only with the sweet potato chews. We thought she had gone loopy, she looks pretty weird wandering around in a daze then pushing air around with her nose. I didn't know other malts did this particular thing. LOL they are funny aren't they?


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Zoey does that all the time. Its so funny because she works so hard to air bury food and Tess comes right behind her and gets it. :w00t: Tess will eat it even if she doesn't want it just because its Zoeys. :blink: I laughed one night in bed until I cried when I saw Zoey doing the air bury thing to Tess. :HistericalSmiley: Since then she's tried to air bury Tess more times than I can count.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

wow I've never seen Yeager do this! I'm surprised that so many fluffs here do that. It sounds so cute :wub: but yes, I guess Yeager is more of an instant gratification guy too.


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

My Mia will do that with the food in her bowl...she keeps putting her head down and like herding her food all together....but it's already all together in the bowl....She doesn't like anyone to watch her do it either.

Hugs, Blanche


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

njdrake said:


> Zoey does that all the time. Its so funny because she works so hard to air bury food and Tess comes right behind her and gets it. :w00t: Tess will eat it even if she doesn't want it just because its Zoeys. :blink: I laughed one night in bed until I cried when I saw Zoey doing the air bury thing to Tess. :HistericalSmiley: Since then she's tried to air bury Tess more times than I can count.


That is too funny, bury Tess.... I read it to my hubby and we were both killing ourselves laughing. He is also through me getting to know you and your fluffs. :tender:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

yeagerbum said:


> wow I've never seen Yeager do this! I'm surprised that so many fluffs here do that. It sounds so cute :wub: but yes, I guess Yeager is more of an instant gratification guy too.


He might, Lola only just started doing it recently. She used to just eat them. She is 14 months.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

It is so funny that you mention that. My CeeCee has always done that at times :HistericalSmiley:with her food. She put toys on top of her food, I guess to save it for later. I say, "No CeeCee" and she will uncover it and eat it. It is really funny. I ask her breeder about it and she told me that she was hiding her food so the other dogs would not eat it. They can be such funny little characters!!!!:HistericalSmiley:


----------

